# Intel i5-9300H Best Settings For Balance Between Temps & Performance



## AbDoomDoom (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi Everyone. I've been using ThrottleStop  for a while to keep my temps on my laptop down when gaming as I tend to game once or twice a week but for prolonged sessions. I also know that Laptops run hot and there's not much that can be done about that but I'm trying my best lol.
I've got to say that I don't know much about undervolting or how the majority of these settings work in ThrottleStop and basically just read a bunch of i5-9300H posts with Uncle Webb advising people on their undervolt settings and just played around from there. I'd really appreciate any assistance that I'm able to get. 

My laptop sits 24/7 on a cooling pad as well.

@unclewebb I'd really appreciate your expertise when it comes to this


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 22, 2021)

@AbDoomDoom - My first recommendation would be to upgrade to ThrottleStop 9.3.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The newer versions use a safer driver. You can delete all of the WinRing0 related files that the older versions of ThrottleStop used. The new version is self contained.

Your various settings look OK. It looks like you did your homework. Next time you do some gaming, turn on the ThrottleStop - Log File option so you have a record of your CPU and GPU performance and temperatures while playing. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next power or copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com

If you play for an hour or two, that is OK. I do not mind seeing lots of numbers. Too much information is better than not enough. A log file will give me a good idea of how your laptop is running and if there are any throttling issues that you need to be aware of. Are you having any problems?


----------



## AbDoomDoom (Apr 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @AbDoomDoom - My first recommendation would be to upgrade to ThrottleStop 9.3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Uncle Webb. Lol the only homework I did was read your advice to other people on random threads.
Ok thank you so much. I'll probably be gaming today so I'll make sure to log that info

Hi @unclewebb I've attached the logs of my play session. I didn't have any performance issues, the only issue I have is that somehow my laptop sits on a cooling pad and still hits extremely high temps. 
Also I noted that last month my temps never pushed pass 82 degrees and for some reason they've increased, hence my reason for troubling you lol


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

Your computer is hitting the thermal throttling temperature on a regular basis while gaming. That means 94°C to 97°C. Computers get dirty inside over time. The thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink can also degrade over time. If your temps have gone up during the last couple of months then something has changed. You will have to disassemble your laptop to fix the problem.  It is either that or you can use ThrottleStop to slow your laptop down a little so it does not get so hot or you can leave it as it and continue to game until it gets worse.

The amount of throttling is not horrible. That is why it is not a huge problem yet.

There is a setting in the ThrottleStop 9.3 Options window called PROCHOT Offset. This controls when your CPU starts to thermal throttle and slow down. This offset is currently set to 6 so your CPU will start to thermal throttle at 94°C instead of the Intel recommended 100°C. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can decrease the amount of offset from 6 to 2 or 3. This will allow your CPU to run a little longer at high temps before thermal throttling begins. This is not a solution for bad cooling. It just buys you some time until you get around to fixing the cooling problem.


----------



## AbDoomDoom (Apr 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your computer is hitting the thermal throttling temperature on a regular basis while gaming. That means 94°C to 97°C. Computers get dirty inside over time. The thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink can also degrade over time. If your temps have gone up during the last couple of months then something has changed. You will have to disassemble your laptop to fix the problem.  It is either that or you can use ThrottleStop to slow your laptop down a little so it does not get so hot or you can leave it as it and continue to game until it gets worse.
> 
> The amount of throttling is not horrible. That is why it is not a huge problem yet.
> 
> There is a setting in the ThrottleStop 9.3 Options window called PROCHOT Offset. This controls when your CPU starts to thermal throttle and slow down. This offset is currently set to 6 so your CPU will start to thermal throttle at 94°C instead of the Intel recommended 100°C. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can decrease the amount of offset from 6 to 2 or 3. This will allow your CPU to run a little longer at high temps before thermal throttling begins. This is not a solution for bad cooling. It just buys you some time until you get around to fixing the cooling problem.


Ok. So what I've done is cleaned my laptops fans and my cooling pad and when I game tomorrow figure out if that was the issue ( I suspect it might be - There was dust, however this being my first laptop I have no clue if it was enough to make a difference). I'll update you if I find any difference.

Thank you @unclewebb I really appreciate your assistance.

* Just a question. In throttlestop 9, I noticed V Max Stress and Thermal Velocity were enabled by default, is that correct ?.
Also are my tpl settings correct ?. If you have time could you give me an idea of what that does exactly.. for the purpose of future reference.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 24, 2021)

AbDoomDoom said:


> V Max Stress and Thermal Velocity


ThrottleStop reads this info from the CPU. The 9300H does not use Thermal Velocity Boost so you can ignore that. It should not matter whether Thermal Velocity Boost is checked or not. The V-Max Stress will lower the CPU 100 MHz if the voltage is too high. Not sure if the 9300H uses this one either. If it does use this, most mobile CPUs do not run at high voltages so you should be able to ignore this one too. I would clear both boxes in ThrottleStop but it probably does not matter. When a CPU uses these and these boxes are checked, the CPU will slow down. Clear boxes equals faster CPU.

Your TPL settings look OK. The power limits control how much turbo boost the CPU will use. When a CPU reaches one of the power limits, it will slow down so it does not exceed it. Your screenshot shows that you have these set to 90W for each which is plenty. If you want a cool and quiet computer, you can lower these values. Your CPU will be forced to slow down so it will run cooler. I prefer high power limits like you have set. This allows the CPU to achieve maximum performance.

Your computer is running great. It just needs improved cooling so it can run even better.


----------



## AbDoomDoom (Apr 24, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop reads this info from the CPU. The 9300H does not use Thermal Velocity Boost so you can ignore that. It should not matter whether Thermal Velocity Boost is checked or not. The V-Max Stress will lower the CPU 100 MHz if the voltage is too high. Not sure if the 9300H uses this one either. If it does use this, most mobile CPUs do not run at high voltages so you should be able to ignore this one too. I would clear both boxes in ThrottleStop but it probably does not matter. When a CPU uses these and these boxes are checked, the CPU will slow down. Clear boxes equals faster CPU.
> 
> Your TPL settings look OK. The power limits control how much turbo boost the CPU will use. When a CPU reaches one of the power limits, it will slow down so it does not exceed it. Your screenshot shows that you have these set to 90W for each which is plenty. If you want a cool and quiet computer, you can lower these values. Your CPU will be forced to slow down so it will run cooler. I prefer high power limits like you have set. This allows the CPU to achieve maximum performance.
> 
> Your computer is running great. It just needs improved cooling so it can run even better.


Hi @unclewebb See attached file. I think it was the dust lol


----------

